# Fast internet connection, SLOW page load



## PeroMHC (Oct 21, 2008)

HELP

I recently bought a 1TB TC, and since then have experienced very slow internet page load times. The connection is fine: Upload=11.3Mbps, Download 7.55Mbps, but page load times are very slow.. In fact, my iPHONE is loading pages faster than the MacBook Pro.

Slow load times are experienced in both FireFox and Safari, which makes me think that it is not a browser problem, but rather a problem with the TC itself.

I'm using the 802.11n (b/g compatible), 100% transmit power..

Any suggestions?


----------



## richlite (Oct 23, 2008)

Fast internet connection, clean install, Leopard MacBook intel, and it does not matter whether I use Firefox or Safari, there is a long delay of at least 4 to 10 seconds before the page (any page) begins to load. I, too, would appreciate any help.


----------



## gsahli (Oct 23, 2008)

First thing to do is run this Trojan Horse removal tool:
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/33696

Next possibility is poor DNS response. Add an OpenDNS server to your Network Prefs TCP/IP setup from here (bottom right of page, 208.xx.xx.xx):
http://www.opendns.com/


----------



## PeroMHC (Oct 23, 2008)

But why would poor DNS response be limited to wireless connection? I have a computer in the house hooked up via ethernet cable, which works fine. 

If I understand DNS correctly, this has to do with the link between my internet service provider and "the internet". In other words, if it were a DNS problem, then both wired and wireless connections would suffer similarly slow page loads.

Maybe I am misunderstanding?


----------



## gsahli (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm glad you have questions....
Have you tried the troubleshooting steps I suggested? You can't solve any problem without troubleshooting.


----------



## fryke (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes. Sounds perfectly like the trojan is behaving. Basically messes up your DNS queries. Get rid of it.


----------



## PeroMHC (Oct 23, 2008)

yep, just tried the trojan horse scan- not detected. I tried openDNS a few nights ago with no improvement. Sorry I didn't mention that in the OP.


----------



## gsahli (Oct 23, 2008)

OK, thanks for the info.
Because of firmware, wireless can definitely act differently than ethernet. But let's take a first guess that it is still an OS X software problem - most likely a corrupted file.
Do the usual troubleshooting steps:
1. Read various online services to see if others are having this issue. They are.
http://www.macfixit.com
2. Think about what else you might have changed recently that could be related, and figure out how to reverse or re-do it (Security update that may have gone bad, etc).
3. Start from the Install DVD and repair the hard drive (and permissions while you're at it:
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1417
(down where it says try disk utility)
4. Download the latest Combo Updater and re-Update with that.

Good luck.


----------



## uzerfriendly (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi,

Had the same problem. I tried 2 things and one of them fixed it so I'm not sure which it was!

1) In System Prefenences->Network->TCP/IP turn IPV6 off (in configure IPV6 box)
2) In System Preferences->Network->DNS make sure you only have 1 DNS server

Let me know if this helps
UF


----------



## superspinner (Jan 3, 2009)

I wasted 4 hours today with mac support, including reinstalling osx. Same situation except that I have a linksys wrt54g router. I even went down to apple store, bought a 500 GB TC. Didn't really help much but was the most piece crap confusing set-up ever and very frustrating. It's on my piece of crap list now. Since it didn't help I went back to my linksys. BTW, on same macbook pro with xp pro bootcamped it was very fast. Definitely a mac issue. 

However... tonight when I was looking at my DNS settings on my macbook pro and pondering why the browser loading was so slow, I noticed DHCP had the network DNS settings (not local ones but the real ones of my isp), but I remembered back on the TC settings page the only DNS setting was to the address of the TC, in my case, 192.168.1.1. That's the local address of the router and it's the same for my linksys. So I added 192.168.1.1 to the DNS list and suddenly it blazingly fast. Problem fixed! 

Moral of the story, if you are using DHCP, make sure the address of your TC (10.0.1.1 or 192.168.1.1 or whatever you use) is in you DNS list.
Hope this helps.


----------



## SteveDenn (Mar 4, 2009)

I just switched back to my local cable company, with their fastest download speed with turbo is about 22megs, fast yes. BUT Safari, Firefox, & Opera pages take close to 15 seconds to load or longer.

How would I find out what DNS settings to use on my end?
I'm using their new wireless & wired router which also controls our cable phone & cable tv.  I'm not using my Netgear router or the Linksys one any more.


Thanks


----------



## doradolaw (Mar 24, 2010)

I have the same problem. All of a sudden it takes too long to download simple web pages, forget about downloading a video. It is happening on my iMac Intel. I recently installed one stick for additional RAM (from 1 GB to 2.5 GB). But after that, it worked fine for 3 weeks. And I am having the same problem with the iPod touch, which used to work fine.

Troubleshooting so far: 1) Checked with wireless D-Link DI-624 router and with Ethernet directly connected to Mac from the cable modem. Both connections were equally slow. 2) Checked with ISP to check connection speed. All was fine. Not an ISP problem. 3)Scanned for DNS Trojan as suggested in this forum. No trojan detected.

I will try some of the suggestions here regarding DNS DHCP. Will get back to you. 

And I thought Mac OS was the trouble free OS. It's good, but it's incredible what good, I mean, excellent marketing can do.


----------



## doradolaw (Mar 24, 2010)

DNS is same as always.
ivp6 makes no difference.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## doradolaw (Mar 24, 2010)

Could it be a hardware problem? I'm sharing a 2GB memory stick with a 512K. Also the 250 GB HD is almost maxed-out. Any clues?


----------



## djackmac (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, a nearly full HD will cause all kinds of problems. You are supposed to have at the very least 10% free space. On a 250GB HD that is at least 25GB.


----------



## dylanb (May 3, 2010)

Hi all,

for what it's worth I have been enduring the slow page load problem for a few weeks and I tried the trojan horse detection (not detected), the openDNS servers (no help) when I remembered that a few weeks ago my wireless router dropped the connection a few times in the wee small hours (about 4am) and I tried resetting it. I have an account with British Telecom and usually they are very good. However, sometimes they will have problems and never admit to it. I checked the DNS server addresses in my network settings and compared them to the ones displayed on my BT homehub advanced settings page and they were in fact different.

I updated my network settings with the new DNS addresses and I'm back up to full speed.

In short, the sky is up, water is wet and your DNS server settings should in fact match those offered by your ISP.


----------



## cpakhale (May 10, 2010)

But why would poor DNS response be limited to wireless connection? I have a computer in the house hooked up via ethernet cable, which works fine.

If I understand DNS correctly, this has to do with the link between my internet service provider and "the internet". In other words, if it were a DNS problem, then both wired and wireless connections would suffer similarly slow page loads.


----------



## gsahli (May 10, 2010)

The DNS server is the place your computer sends page requests to - it translates "domain name" requests to IP addresses.


----------

